# Auto Trail & Fiat Servicing for Warranty



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Anyone got any comments on using Dick Lane Motorhomes in Bradford for sevicing both Fiat and Auto Trail and comply with the both 3 year Warranty's.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Hi Broom,

My Autotrail is coming up for its first service. I had my local Fiat Commercial dealer do the vehicle and Camper UK at Lincoln will do the Habitation in a couple of weeks time.

The key thing is that whoever does it is qualified and recognised by Fiat and Autotrail, ie Camper UK are an Autotrail approved service centre. That's my opinion anyway, I know there are laws now opposing restrictive practices and pretty well anyone is now permitted to do these jobs if they are vat registered but my motorhome has cost me too much of the hard earned stuff to take the risk!

I've been to Dick Lane, albeit a couple of years ago but don't remember seeing much in the way of service bays but I may well be wrong.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi is it Dave

Thanks for that when you get a price for both could you PM me please, I have been thinking along those lines myself.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Broom,

We too take our Auto Trail Cheyenne to Camper UK, Lincoln for any warranty work (in fact Autotrail themselves recommended them to us) and although they do not have a great big fancy showroom etc they are a very dedicated firm and their mechanics and staff are both enthuisiastic and knowledgable. Sadly, they are not authorised to carry out Fiat warranty work so we use North East Truck and Van for any Fiat warranty or recall issues www.northeasttruckandvan.com/cgi-bin/engine.exe/home North East Truck and Van are a well established company and have several branches in the North East area but luckily they have a branch literally just up the road from Camper UK so where possible we try and coincide any work that may need doing to our Autotrail so that we kill 2 birds with one stone.

We have been delighted with the service from both Camper UK and North East Truck and Van and if you do use them I can vouch for their efficiency and work.

Hope this helps.

Sue


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Sue, are you well and still keeping calm.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Sue, yes we both go to the same service providers - Camper UK and North East Truck and Van.

Broom, I've just found out that if I join the Autotrail Owners Club (which I have been meaning to do anyway) for the sum of £12, I'll get £17, ie 10%, off the price of my habitation service. Are you a member?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Broom,

I use Richard Baldwins at Halifax for chassis and habitation service. They are Auto-Trail agents. I doubt they do Fiat warranty work, but they do have a relationship with Northern Commercials at Brighouse. Friendly bunch and a discount if you're an owners club member.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Pomme and Dave

I'm not a member but worth looking into at that discount, must be other advantages as well.

I bought my first Motorhome from Baldwins had no problems, Brownhills bet them considerably on price for the last one, sometimes wish I had still gone with them and paid the extra.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*What about Gloucestershire?*

So can anybody advise of an Autotrail approved dealer near Glos that is capable/reliable etc?


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Now a member of the Auto Trail owners club and will be looking for that discount on the habitation service.

Has anyone got any experiences with North East Trucks branch in York (Fiat Authorised Service)

There is also a Fiat dealership in Knaresborough anyone got any experiences of them.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just been advised that Dick Lane are Fiat and Auto Trail authorised servicers.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

